# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Γραμμές και Δρομολόγια πλοίων (Ship routes and itineraries) > Γραμμές Εξωτερικού  (international routes) >  Γραμμή Ιταλία - Αλβανία (Italy - Albania route)

## esperos

Από  τον  Ιταλικό  τύπο  σήμερα: Εντός  των  ημερών  ξεκινούν  δρομολόγια  στην  γραμμή  Μπάρι - Δυρράχιο  τα  ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ,  ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ  και  RIVIERA  DEL  CONERO  ενώ  στην  γραμμή  Μονόπολι - Αυλώνα  ξεκινά  δρομολόγια  το  VERONICA.

----------


## heraklion

Ποιά εταιρεία τα βάζει?

----------


## Ellinis

Διαφορετική εταιρεία το καθένα. 

Πρέπει να είναι η πρώτη φορά που βλέπω το λιμάνι της Μονόπολι με επιβατηγό δρομολόγιο. Να θυμήσουμε οτι το VERONICA είναι αδελφάκι του ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ και ταξιδεύει για Κυπριακά συμφέροντα.

----------


## dimitris

> Ποιά εταιρεία τα βάζει?


Κοιτα heraklion υπηρχε μια περιπτωση να τα εβαζε η Superfast αλλα δεν της ανηκουν...
:lol:

----------


## esperos

> Ποιά εταιρεία τα βάζει?


European  Seaways
Agoudimos  Lines
Adria  Ferries
Veronica  Lines

----------


## dimitris

> European Seaways
> Agoudimos Lines
> Adria Ferries
> Veronica Lines


Ευχαριστουμε φιλε esperos :Wink:

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

> Από τον Ιταλικό τύπο σήμερα: Εντός των ημερών ξεκινούν δρομολόγια στην γραμμή Μπάρι - Δυρράχιο τα ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ, ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ .



Ο θρύλος της Παροναξίας, ο Απόλλωνας (άλλοτε Απόλλων Εξπρές 1, άλλοτε Εξπρές Απόλλων), το σταθερό και καλοτάξιδο βαπόρι θα κάνει νέα καριέρα στη γραμμή. Υποθέτω ότι γι' αυτό μιλάς. Το καλοκαίρι άκουσα ότι δούλευε Μπρίντισι - Ηγουμενίτσα - Ζάκυνθο.

Το Πηνελόπη που λές, ποιό είναι;

----------


## .voyager

> Το Πηνελόπη που λές, ποιό είναι;


Του Αγούδημου...

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

> Του Αγούδημου...


Ποιό; Αυτό; Που έκανε πέρσι Θεσσαλονίκη - Κυκλαδες - Ηράκλειο;

----------


## .voyager

Λογικά, ναι. Αυτό δραστηριοποιείται εκεί γύρω συνήθως.

----------


## Ellinis

> στην γραμμή Μονόπολι - Αυλώνα ξεκινά δρομολόγια το VERONICA.


Kαι το VERONICA που παραδόξως το πλήρες όνομα του πλοίου είναι VERONICA LINE.
Περισσότερα (στα ιταλικά) για τη νέα γραμμή που εγκαινιάζει από τη Μονόπολι εδώ.

traghetto.jpg
Πηγή

----------


## juanito

ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΛΙΓΟΥΣ ΜΗΝΕΣ KAI ΛΟΓΩ ΤΩΝ ΝΕΩΝ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΜΩΝ EΦΥΓΑΝ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΡΑΔΟΣΙΑΚΑ ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΟΥΣΑΝ ΤΗΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΤΗΣ ΑΛΒΑΝΙΑΣ (BARI-DURRES) ... ATHENS, APOLLON, VENEZIA, GRECIA !!!

----------

